# Is this pricing right? Is screen printing better than DTG?



## davbw (Feb 13, 2008)

OK, newbie here, I'm looking at having
Tee's made with designs I have.
I checked into screen printing locally
and one company said he would do the
project for $3.50 each with a minum
order of 110, and he would wave the
setup fee. I then checked with a company
that does DTG, and the guy said he
would do DTG for $5.50 each, in both
cases I supply the shirts. 
1. is screen printing better at this time
then DTG.
2. Does the pricing for either seem way
out of line
3. in either case is it standard practice to
have a contract excluding the company
from using the designs or keeping a
copy of them on a cd\dvd.
Anyone from this forum from 
Hilo, Hi...will be there in May for 2 weeks.


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Is this Right*



davbw said:


> 1. is screen printing better at this time
> then DTG.


First off a quick question about the project. How many are you looking to have done. To me that is the better indicator of weather to go inkjet to garment as opposed to screening. Also how many colors? 



davbw said:


> 2. Does the pricing for either seem way out of line.


Not really. I've seen cheaper and I've seen more expensive.



davbw said:


> 3. in either case is it standard practice to have a contract excluding the company from using the designs or keeping a copy of them on a cd\dvd.


Most companies are pretty good about protecting the customers artwork, but should you feel the need I'm sure they would be OK signing a document stating they are not allowed to use or keep the design. If they are not interested in doing that I would move to another vendor.

P.S. I would love to be in HI, but unfortunately I am in Boston all snowed in.  

Sincerely,
Aaron Montgomery
U.S. Screen Print & Inkjet Technology


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Is this Right*

Yes, how many colors is the design? That would be the factor in saying good deal or not. How big is the image as well?

In regards to the dtg printer, is that price for 110 as well?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Is this Right*

From the samples I have seen at shows I think screen printing is better then DTG. I also think the price is great at 3.50. However you should look into plastisol transfers. Price of course depends on number of colors and quantity.


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Is this Right*

As a screen printer for 23 years, I say that screen-printing is better than DTG printing. We do contract screen-printing, and without knowing how many colors per side, and color of shirt, it's hard to give you a good answer. The fact that this printer is waving setup charges is a real plus, as we charge $15 per screen/color, plus artwork charge.
Most honest screen-printers will not use a customer's art for any other customer, but bear in mind copyright issues. If this guy does the artwork himself, whether you pay him or not, then he owns the copyright to the finished art, but not necessiarly the art design concept, which you provide. If he comes up w/ the concept, then he would have copyrights to the entire art job. It gets even more confusing if this printer uses a contract artist, or has an artist on staff. Generally, he (or his artist) would have the right to use any portion of art he created for another project, especially in this case whereas he did not charge for the art prep. If this concerns you, then pay for the art, and get a signed contract or invoice stating that he (or his artist) transfers his copyright to YOU, and ONLY YOU have the right to use the art. Get a copy of the entire art file on a CD for you to hold; that way, if you change printers, you have you art file. Also inquire if you can own the actual seperations. This copyright issue would also apply if using DTG, and having someone else prepare the art. In most cases, this is not a real issue, as art prepared for a specific customer is only good for that customer. However, if you have a design that you plan to retail to the general public, then cover you bases. If unsure, then ask first.


----------



## davbw (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Is this Right*

Thank you all for your input. I stopped by another screen print shop today
and he suggested I use a "heat transfer" method, saying it would give 
better color and separation. I'm suppose to go tomorrow and give
him the art work, I don't know about what size to make the print, 
but I think a 9 x 6" ...
Any thought on heat transfer, for a quality product.
best
Dave


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Is this Right*

Check out gang sheet plastisol transfer at Ace transfer comp. Pricing all depends on how many colors and total amount of shirts needed.


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Is this Right*

Also try M & M Designs M & M DESIGNS | HOME. They produce custom transfers multi color, but I think you'll find that the price is pretty close to screen-printing. Nice thing about transfers is that you can order extras in case you customer may need a few extra shirts in the future. If these are adult tees, probably 10" or 11" wide would be best, depending on the size of the tee. Also make sure you have a really good heat press, as if not, you'll have problems getting the transfers to apply correctly. Also use 100% cotton, if possible, as 50/50 tend to have dye migration on the darker colors, which will dull your print/transfer.


----------



## alost (Feb 25, 2008)

Dave-
1. First thing, I would ask you to let us know how many colors you're planning to print on the shirt, what color the shirts will be, and how many shirts you want printed. 

If your design has a lot of fine details (like a photograph) or a lot of colors you're going to want to go with DTG no matter what. It's the process that will give you the most detail and printing in full color is the same cost as one color.

Otherwise, the differences are pretty superficial. Screen printing gives you thick, bold colors and that screen-printed feel that some people like. Washability is very good.

DTG generally gives very nice colors nowadays, and will have a very smooth texture, to the point that all you may feel on the print is the texture of the shirt itself. Washability is very good, with some variation depending on who is making the shirt and what equipment they have.

In my opinion, heat transfer should be avoided at (almost) all costs. I'm not sure if it will be any better pricewise, but most people don't like the texture, the colors are mediocre, and the washability is, too. Quality and detail is better than screen printing, worse than DTG. Unless you want to print the designs on-demand yourself, with your own heat press (which is silly IMHO considering the good prices you've been quoted) avoid it.

2. The only question to ask is whether with those prices you'll make enough profit. Maybe you should have them get the shirts--they can probably get them cheaper. If you go with screen printing, make sure the guy stores the screens with your designs in case you want to use them later--money and a time saver.

3. It isn't standard practice, as far as I know. But anyone you think is untrustworthy enough to steal your designs you shouldn't be working with in the first place.

Hope this helps.
-Alex



davbw said:


> OK, newbie here, I'm looking at having
> Tee's made with designs I have.
> I checked into screen printing locally
> and one company said he would do the
> ...


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

Screen printed transfers on transfer paper are...

1) cost saving. You do not have to maintain an inventory of preprinted shirts and tie up that money.

2)same quality, feel, texture, color of screen printed shirts.

They are made with plastisol inks....

Welcome to the forum Alex.


----------

